# California trimmer restore - FINISHED!



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Picked up this oldie but goodie for $100 today. I'm gonna see if I can get her running and give her a new paint job.


----------



## Prospect (Mar 19, 2019)

I cut my teeth "reel mowing" with California Trimmers. I have bought and sold 4 -5 mowers, done engine swaps, backlapped, pulled the best parts off multiple mowers and made one "Best" machine but have never done a "Full Restore". California Trimmer is located in my backyard and the parts are readily available. I still have a 20" with a new Briggs and Stratton with a front roller that I plan to you at my parents house when I do a Front Yard Renovation there.
Good Luck and Have Fun


----------



## TNTurf (Mar 20, 2019)

Is that a 5 blade reel? I have gotten so accustom to seeing 11. (Would like to have 8 but that's later on)


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything is ready for primer and paint...


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

Sticking with Green or changing up the color?


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

dmouw said:


> Sticking with Green or changing up the color?


@dmouw I'm a Texas Tech fan so I'm probably going to paint it metallic black with some red parts/pieces.


----------



## Rayrays turfing (Jun 3, 2019)

I cant wait to see the end results, I have 1, in the same position, that I need to do the same with, however im gonna need a new reel and bedknife.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything primed and ready for paint.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Painted the handle bars red and a couple of covers black hammered metallic....


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Everything is done except for a little tweaking on the engine. Texas Tech black and red.... Wreck em' Tech!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

Finally done!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Very nice!


----------



## Bermuda_Newbie (Jun 15, 2018)

That looks great! Cool color choice. Makes me want to paint mine.

Edit: Now it needs one of those new fancy grooved reel rollers.


----------



## bhutchinson87 (Jun 25, 2018)

This looks amazing and you've given me some ideas. Thanks for sharing and wreck 'em! &#128070;


----------



## jimbeckel (May 27, 2018)

Looks great, nice work!


----------



## dmouw (Jul 17, 2018)

NICE!
Lawn looks pretty sweet too.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

First mow with the restored cal trimmer...not too bad for a 42 year old mower without a front roller...


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks good on the cut and congrats on the restore!


----------



## JRS 9572 (May 28, 2018)

@LBK_419 all props for the patience, and skill to get that done. And that's a very nice cut considering there isn't a roller on it. Enjoy the fruits of your labor.


----------



## pschattle15 (Apr 3, 2020)

I am definitely late to the party on this thread. But as a TTU Alum, congrats on the restore and paint scheme. Also, great looking lawn for out in Lubbock. I don't think I ever saw a lawn look that good when I was out there for school/work (2010-2017). Wreck'em!


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

pschattle15 said:


> I am definitely late to the party on this thread. But as a TTU Alum, congrats on the restore and paint scheme. Also, great looking lawn for out in Lubbock. I don't think I ever saw a lawn look that good when I was out there for school/work (2010-2017). Wreck'em!


Thanks @pschattle15 !
I appreciate at it! Wreck Em'


----------



## pschattle15 (Apr 3, 2020)

@LBK_419 when you restored this mower and the other trimmer, what was your process for removing the old paint? Did you sand everything or bead blast it? What about for the reel to remove old paint? Did you just repaint them with spray paint? Primer and then the color I'm assuming?

Sorry for the 20 questions, I'm working on a restore project myself on an old McLane and am trying to figure out the best approach to this. thanks.


----------



## LBK_419 (Jul 25, 2018)

@pschattle15 
I used this to remove the paint https://www.homedepot.com/p/Citristrip-1-2-gal-Safer-Paint-and-Varnish-Stripping-Gel-Non-NMP-HCSG803/307416113
But the thing that worked the best was oven cleaner from the dollar tree. I sprayed it on the parts and left them in the hot sun and it removed about 90% of the paint. 
Then I used spray primer and paint.
And it's no bother at all. PM me at any time with questions. Glad to help.


----------

